# Success at first trip to the groomers!



## mcb14 (Jan 4, 2014)

Abby had her first trip to the groomers today at 5 1/2 months old. The groomer said she did so great and did not fuss at all, even when she was getting the hair out of her ears. I told her I didn't want any cut off the main part of her body, but to trim the hair out of her eyes, trim her paws and to trim a bit under her tail where she goes to the bathroom. I think she did a good job! At first I thought there were a couple of places she cut to the skin above her nose but that is actually more tan/white hair that I never knew was there under the black hair. I can see my baby's eyes : ) Here is a before pic and some after pics.


----------



## mcb14 (Jan 4, 2014)

I couldn't figure out how to attach more than one pic at a time so here is an after


----------



## mcb14 (Jan 4, 2014)

And another..


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She looks great! Love her eyebrows.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

She looks good. Love the eyebrow thing Abby has going. The groomer did a nice job.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Looks great - love the coloring.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a cute little face!!!! Nice job.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

EYEBALLS!!! I see eyeballs!

That is what my hubby says every time Jack gets groomed.


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

I love her eyebrows! She is a beautiful puppy.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Abby is adorable. The groomer did great! Love those eyes. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------

